#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Ачан Джаясаро - Медитация (видео)

## Alexeiy

> Начато размещение видеороликов Ачана Джаясаро по буддийской медитации:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...837ABC4F814F2F


http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?top...sg6707#msg6707


В этом ролике Тан Ачан Джаясаро делает краткое введение в буддийскую медитацию, которая является частью пути, ведущего к глубокому счастью, внутреннему покою и освобождению от страданий.



"Бхавана", - это палийский термин, означающий совершенствование, развитие умелых умственных качеств и мудрости. Тан Ачан Джаясаро рассказывает о том, как справляться с первоначальными трудностями в медитации.



"Сила", или безупречное поведение, как основа практики медитации.

----------

AlekseyE (22.09.2009), Bob (22.09.2009), Echo (10.07.2010), Fat (05.10.2009), Jani (22.09.2009), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (18.02.2010), Lena Pinchevskaya (02.05.2010), Morris Allan (22.09.2009), Moskid (22.09.2009), Pema Sonam (23.09.2009), Sadhak (14.06.2010), sergey (24.09.2009), Shanti (12.09.2010), Zom (24.09.2009), Аминадав (02.10.2009), Ануруддха (22.09.2009), Бо (22.09.2009), Вежга (28.10.2017), Ната (24.09.2009), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.10.2010), Рза (26.08.2012), Сергей А (02.10.2009), Слава (22.09.2009)

----------


## Alexeiy

Три фактора медитации: "сати" - памятование, "сампаджання" - осознанность или бдительность, и оптимальное усилие.

----------

Bob (24.09.2009), Ersh (24.09.2009), Fat (05.10.2009), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (19.02.2010), Lena Pinchevskaya (02.05.2010), Morris Allan (02.10.2009), Pema Sonam (24.09.2009), Sadhak (14.06.2010), Ната (24.09.2009), Рза (26.08.2012), Сергей А (02.10.2009), Читтадхаммо (24.09.2009)

----------


## Alexeiy

Когда вы начинаете медитировать, то можете с удивлением обнаружить то, насколько ум неугомонен. И вот что можно сделать в связи с этим...

----------

AlekseyE (05.10.2009), Bob (02.10.2009), Fat (05.10.2009), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (19.02.2010), Lena Pinchevskaya (02.05.2010), Morris Allan (02.10.2009), Pema Sonam (12.11.2009), Sadhak (15.06.2010), Рза (26.08.2012), Сергей А (02.10.2009)

----------


## Alexeiy

Сонливость — это одна из наиболее часто встречающихся помех для медитации. Откуда же она берется и что можно сделать по этому поводу...

----------

AlekseyE (07.10.2009), Bob (06.10.2009), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (19.02.2010), Lena Pinchevskaya (02.05.2010), Morris Allan (06.10.2009), Pema Sonam (12.11.2009), sergey (06.10.2009), Рза (26.08.2012)

----------


## Zom

Мне нравится эта лекция про сонливость. -)
Тут Аджан по особому так хитрит, с прищуром, как дедушка Ленин -))

----------


## Alexeiy

Метта, или дружелюбие, как предмет медитации и как качество сердца, которое можно развить.

----------

Bob (19.10.2009), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (19.02.2010), Lena Pinchevskaya (02.05.2010), Pema Sonam (20.10.2009), Ануруддха (19.10.2009), Рза (26.08.2012)

----------


## Alexeiy

Что нужно знать о правильной позе для медитации сидя... 


http://dhamma.ru

----------

Bob (07.11.2009), Lena Pinchevskaya (02.05.2010), Pema Sonam (07.11.2009), Ануруддха (07.11.2009), Рза (26.08.2012), Читтадхаммо (08.11.2009)

----------


## Alexeiy

> Медитация - это часть жизни! Узнайте, как проработка боли в ходе медитации поможет вам по-новому относиться к неудобствам и неприятностям, встречающимся в вашей повседневной жизни...


http://dhamma.ru/

----------

AlekseyE (28.02.2010), Bob (28.02.2010), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (20.02.2010), Lena Pinchevskaya (02.05.2010), Рза (26.08.2012)

----------


## Alexeiy

> Непостоянство - основное свойство всего, что бывает. Знание этого помогает переключить внимание в медитации с содержания на процесс. Ведь в конечном счете важно не то, что происходит, а то, как мы к этому относимся.


http://dhamma.ru/

----------

AlekseyE (28.02.2010), Bob (28.02.2010), Ersh (05.04.2010), Lena Pinchevskaya (02.05.2010), Pema Sonam (28.02.2010), Sadhak (15.06.2010), Zom (07.04.2010), Ануруддха (28.02.2010), Рза (26.08.2012), Читтадхаммо (15.04.2010)

----------


## Alexeiy

> Что происходит, когда ум становится всё спокойнее, и как можно еще дальше продвинуться в практике... 
> Что мы развиваем - способность успокаивать ум (саматха) или способность прозрения (випассана)?


http://dhamma.ru/

----------

Bob (03.05.2010), Ersh (05.04.2010), Lena Pinchevskaya (02.05.2010), Zom (05.04.2010), Ануруддха (05.04.2010), Читтадхаммо (15.04.2010)

----------


## Alexeiy

> Нет ли у нас привязанности к тому, чтобы все время думать? 
> В чем думание похоже на курение и как ум может освободиться от этого бремени.


http://dhamma.ru/

----------

Bob (03.05.2010), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (01.05.2010), Lena Pinchevskaya (02.05.2010), Zom (15.04.2010), Читтадхаммо (15.04.2010)

----------


## Alexeiy

> О том, как важна непрерывная, ежедневная практика. 
> Бывают ли неспособные к медитации люди? 
> Какое место и время лучше всего для медитации? 
> Как сделать медитацию такой же частью жизни, как завтрак, и в чем медитация похожа на работу врача...


http://dhamma.ru/

----------

Bob (03.05.2010), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (01.05.2010), Lena Pinchevskaya (02.05.2010), Pema Sonam (01.05.2010), Zom (01.05.2010)

----------


## Alexeiy

> Польза медитации сказывается на многих уровнях - от здоровья до понимания устройства ума. 
> Практика поднимает нас над беспокойствами и навязчивостями ума, приводя к настоящему пониманию, ясности, счастью и свободе от привязанностей.




Это последнее видео из этой серии. Спасибо Буддийскому Просветительскому Содружеству за большую работу.

----------

Bob (13.10.2010), Joy (15.06.2010), Pema Sonam (14.06.2010), Tenzin Chophel (10.07.2010), Zom (14.06.2010)

----------


## Zom

Аджан Джаясаро замечательный человек -)

----------

Alexeiy (15.06.2010), Pema Sonam (14.06.2010), Рза (26.08.2012)

----------


## Zom

На нашем сайте размещена лекция (текстовая) Аджана Джаясаро о различных нюансах в практике. Некоторые отражённые в лекции аспекты достаточно уникальны (в смысле о них мало кто говорит из буддийских учителей).

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Lec...s_eagle-sv.htm

----------

Al Tolstykh (13.10.2010), Alexeiy (14.10.2010), Bob (13.10.2010), Ersh (13.10.2010), Читтадхаммо (14.10.2010)

----------


## Zom

Ещё одна лекция, в этот раз более общего плана.

----------

Al Tolstykh (18.10.2010), Alexeiy (18.10.2010), Ittosai (18.10.2010), Lena Pinchevskaya (20.10.2010), Алексей Е (18.10.2010), Карло (16.04.2011)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

> Ещё одна лекция, в этот раз более общего плана.




Я привезла из АБМ небольшую книжку учения А.Джаясаро "On Love"  изданную в этом году.
Вы читали ее?

http://www.scribd.com/doc/32810083/On-Love

----------


## Zom

Нет, не читал. А сколько в ней страниц?

----------


## Kittisaro

На форумах пишут, что скачать оттуда можно только первые 7 страниц. Хорошо бы увидеть эту книгу целиком. 

Кстати нашел страничку с несколькими интересными видеозаписями с А. Джаясаро и А. Сумедо, может будет кому интересно: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ajahn-...app_2392950137

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

> Нет, не читал. А сколько в ней страниц?


76 старниц
можно было бы отсканировать если это интересно.

----------

